# Dateiübertragung übers Netz



## DarthShader (25. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Dateitransfer per Java realisieren, dabei soll mein Programm auf 2 Rechnern laufen, die nur durch LAN oder Internet miteinander verbunden sind.

Wie kann man eine Dateiübertragung realiseren? Muss ich irgendwie "low level" TCP IP Programmieren, setze ich auf die Streams von Java, oder nutze gar RMI dafür (womit ich noch keine Erfahrung habe)?

Was wäre der beste Weg dafür? (Zur Anmerkung, die Dateien die ich übertragen möchte, sind zwischen 1 und 30 MB groß).


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Ronin-Jay (25. September 2007)

Hallo,

denke mit RMI wirst Du damit nicht weit kommen, da es sicherlich eine Direktverbindung zwischen den PC's sein soll. Vielleicht hilft Dir folgendes Tutorial für den Einstieg in Sockets weiter: LINK


----------



## zerix (25. September 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/245134-datei-mittels-tcp-uebertragen.html

MFG

zEriX


----------



## DarthShader (25. September 2007)

Danke für die Antwort, das werde ich mir auf jeden Fall einmal durchlesen.

Also mache ich es gleich über Java Sockets, da gibt es in Java nichts "höherleveligeres", sodass es z.b. vorgefrertige Mechanismen für Dateiübertragung gibt?

Eine Frage am Rand noch: Wieso ist RMI dafür schlecht geeignet? Ich rufe ja entfernte Methoden auf, und wenn diese Methode nun als Rückgabewert den Inhalt einer Datei hat, ist das so schlecht?

Danke!


----------



## zeja (25. September 2007)

Naja RMI ist dafür eigentlich nicht nötig. Eigentlich wird Dateitransfer über ein Protokoll realisiert und nicht dadurch dass man direkt Java-Methoden aufruft. 

Probier doch mal das Beispiel von Tom aus, das sieht doch schon ganz nach dem aus was du in etwa brauchst.


----------

